

Ziff Davis Linking Policy - benologist
http://www.ziffdavis.com/ziff-davis-linking-policy/

======
benologist
For context Ziff Davis operates ExtremeTech.com, Geek.com, PCMag.com and a few
other sites, and have long incorporated spamming HN as part of their online
marketing strategy.

Almost every submission comes from their shill accounts.

